# New substrate, good enough?



## dbolanos (Nov 17, 2005)

Hi everybody, I'm planning to make a new setup in my 75g aquarium. After reading a lot of posts about different substrates, I'm almost decided to use this one: First a thin layer of granulated peat moss with a granulated NPK complex (17-6-12), and final layer of fine grain Akadama.

Do you guys think that this substrate is good enough for a long period?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Satirica (Feb 13, 2005)

I would avoid anything with NPK added. The dissolution rate is unpredictable, and some of the nitrogen can be in the form of ammonia.

I use a very thin layer of chopped organic peat moss. Currently out so I can't look at the bag but I think the brand is Whitney Farms.


----------

